# GildenHomepage



## busaku (28. Januar 2008)

Seas ihrs..

ich weiss noch immer net, wo ich solche Freds erstellen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also mach ich das jetzt einfach malwieder hier   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Back2topic
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Auf jeden Fall würde es mich interessieren, was für euch eine gute Gildenhomepage ausmacht? Reicht euch das simple DKP-System inkl. eines Forum, welches kein besonderes Template hat oder die fette HP mit dick "bling bling" ^^?
Ich bin selber der Admin unseres Forum's und möchte es so oft (vorallem so gut, wie es geht) verbessern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier malwieder ein Link zu meiner/unserer:
www.blackphoenix-wow.de

Was kann ich noch verbessern?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sl

Busaku//Durotan

~~~~~
(BlâckPhoenix rekrutiert! Nehmen auch gerne xRealm Bewerbungen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Ombus (28. Januar 2008)

olo ich mag eure regeln ^^


----------



## busaku (28. Januar 2008)

Ombus schrieb:


> olo ich mag eure regeln ^^



Und ich mag deine Signatur ^^

(Wir haben sogar Kleingedrucktes!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## mightyBaron (28. Januar 2008)

busaku schrieb:


> Und ich mag deine Signatur ^^
> 
> (Wir haben sogar Kleingedrucktes!
> 
> ...



Ich persöhnlich bekomme Augenkrebs beim Lesen der Regeln.
Die Kontraste finde ich dementsprechend ungeeignet und Farbwahl bzw. zusammenstellung.
Persöhnlich würde ich zum Beispiel aus "JOIN US" "Bewerben,.." machen, da "JOINUS" mich
sehr an andere Szenen erinnert.

Auch die Struktur / Aufbau der Regeln sieht schrecklich aus!

Nun gut, ich hatte keine Zeit mir den Rest anzuguggen da mich der "JOIN US" Button interessiert hat
da dieser sehr nunja.. **** klang! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /AFK


----------



## Ombus (28. Januar 2008)

show me :>

hmm..ok gefunden ;P


----------



## busaku (28. Januar 2008)

mightyBaron schrieb:


> Ich persöhnlich bekomme Augenkrebs beim Lesen der Regeln.
> Die Kontraste finde ich dementsprechend ungeeignet und Farbwahl bzw. zusammenstellung.



Ich habe hier mit den gleichen Farben gearbeitet, wie sie im Portal auch vorhanden sind. Von daher fand ich dies passend^^



mightyBaron schrieb:


> Persöhnlich würde ich zum Beispiel aus "JOIN US" "Bewerben,.." machen, da "JOINUS" mich
> sehr an andere Szenen erinnert.



Absicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hoffe, dass du die Army gemeint hast^^)



mightyBaron schrieb:


> Auch die Struktur / Aufbau der Regeln sieht schrecklich aus!



Verbesserungsvorschläge? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xinhun (28. Januar 2008)

nehmt lieber dunklere farbtöne dunkelblau,dunkelrot o.ä aber sonst ist sie eig recht gut eure page und gz zu vashj kill =)


----------



## Lewa (28. Januar 2008)

Du kannst die Page auf einem Richtigen Server hosten.
Die Werbung kam und ich ging.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## busaku (28. Januar 2008)

xinhun schrieb:


> nehmt lieber dunklere farbtöne dunkelblau,dunkelrot o.ä aber sonst ist sie eig recht gut eure page und gz zu vashj kill =)




Wie oben schon gesagt, habe ich die selbstgemachten Pages dem Forum Template angepasst. 
Ich persönlich finde, dass dies ansonsten absolut nicht passt ^^ bzw würde es sich schon fast beissen

(Danke zu den Congratz => Kael Phase 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



Lewa schrieb:


> Du kannst die Page auf einem Richtigen Server hosten.
> Die Werbung kam und ich ging....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


War das grade ein Angebot und du überweist mir immer die nötigen Euronen?^^


----------



## busaku (29. Januar 2008)

Nunja.. der Fred wurde verschoben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber ist das Gildenforum da die richtige Adresse?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Etrius (31. Januar 2008)

Nice nice, die seite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss von Durotan


----------

